
A. Michael Froomkin and Zak Colangelo on “Self-Defense Against Robots” - platz
http://robots.law.miami.edu/2014/a-michael-froomkin-and-zak-colangelo-on-self-defense-against-robots/
======
jbrady
This happened here in Seattle last year - a woman living next to a park looked
out her second story bedroom window to find one of those toy-store, remote-
controlled helo-drones hovering outside. Cops told us (media) she could have
disabled it legally, provided she didn't break the law doing so (i.e.: firing
a gun at it in the middle of the city). Perhaps we will one day need to carry
non-lethal taser-type weapons to disable unfriendly mobile tech...

~~~
platz
Interesting, I was looking for the seattle story and instead turned up this
interesting snippet:
[http://seattletimes.com/html/nationworld/2021430981_faawarni...](http://seattletimes.com/html/nationworld/2021430981_faawarningdronesxml.html)

"the tiny farming community of Deer Trail, Colo., that would encourage hunters
to shoot down drones"

"Under the proposed ordinance, Deer Trail would grant hunting permits to shoot
drones. The permits would cost $25 each. The town would also encourage drone
hunting by awarding $100 to anyone who presents a valid hunting license and
identifiable pieces of a drone that has been shot down."

